# I can't believe our Vizsla boy has turned three!



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

Where did the time go? Our boy is now THREE years old!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

He is so handsome!! What was his birthday cake made of?


----------



## karendm (Nov 19, 2015)

What a handsome boy and great picture!!


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY gorgeous boy!
Time flies when you are having fun! Our eldest girl is 4 on the 16th. Doesn't seem 2 minutes since we got her.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Happy Birthday! I hope you have many more years of adventures out in the field together.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

A Very Happy Birthday to you Ks... That Cake, looks good enough for a Kaiser Roll!!!!
Mr. Ferguson will be right be hind you in June, I think Lua is 3 soon also??

Happy Happy Day!!! ;D


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Happy barkday


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Rooo rooo roo roo to you


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

Yup, my little puppy loves her independence... she'll be 3 on the 4th of July. 

As a side note, I feel like I've been saying she's "about 2 and a half" for a year now.


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks everyone! This time around, the cake was made of three layers of steaks with liver chips on a side


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Happy birthday. Yes the 2013 class is all about to turn 3. I have been saying that Dharma is about 21/2 as well. She will be 3 on May 24.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Sound like his kind of cake. Happy Birthday!


----------

